# [Vista] Suche eingrenzen & Speichern - Ordner



## wischmopp90 (7. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinen Festplatte einen order mit Dateien. Ich möchte diesen Ordner nun durchsuchen und mit nur die Ordner dort anzeigen lassen, nicht den Inhalt.


```
Laufwerk- Ordner1- Hallo1
- Hallo2
- Hallo3 +NEU+
- Hallo4 +NEU+
- Hallo4
```
Ich suche jetzt nach +NEU+ im Ordner "Ordner1" und Vista zeigt mir natürlich "Hallo3 +NEU+" & "Hallo4 +NEU+" an, doch auch mit Inhalt, ich will aber nur das Vista nach Ordner sucht. Geht das? evt. zusätzlichen Tag bei der Suche so wie "onlyfolder:+NEU+" oder sowas? Nach her will ich die Suche als "virtuellen Ordner" speichern, das sollte aber kein Problem sein, Nur so als info ;-)

Gruß Fabian


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. November 2007)

Es steht alles was man braucht in der Hilfe1 

Gib mal in das Suchfeld folgendes ein:


```
name:"dateiname" Art: Ordner
```
Diese Zeile sorgt bei der Vista-Suche dafür das Vista nach Objekten mit dem Namen "dateiname" sucht wenn es sich um einen Ordner handelt.

Die Suche in Vista ist so geil, baby!


----------



## wischmopp90 (8. November 2007)

Vielen Dank
 Genau das habe ich gesucht. Habe auch nochmal in der Hilfe gekuckt. ist aber leider nicht so einfach zu finden. 

Drotzdem vielen Dank


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. November 2007)

wischmopp90 hat gesagt.:


> Vielen Dank
> Genau das habe ich gesucht. Habe auch nochmal in der Hilfe gekuckt. ist aber leider nicht so einfach zu finden.



Keine Ursache! Ja, es ist ein wenig versteckt.


----------

